# Pulled Pork Stuffed Mirliton w QView



## alblancher (Jan 13, 2011)

Had some pulled pork left over from last night’s dinner so decided to stuff some Mirlitons for lunch.

Boil the Mirlitons until you can gently insert a thin blade knife into the center of the vegetable, about 1 hour. Do not boil until soft.

Cool in cold water and cut through the widest axis.  Remove the soft fibrous seed and discard.  Gently dig out the meat of the Mirliton to within about a ¼ inch of the rind.  The rind is pretty easy to tear and the vegetable will not hold together if dug out to much.  Save these skins being careful not to tear them.  

Chop the dug out Mirliton meat and place in a colander to drain.   




















Sauté in olive oil till browned

½ medium onion finely chopped

½ bellpepper finely chopped

Add

2 Tablespoons minced garlic

2 Tablespoons finely chopped sweet pickled Jalapeno Pepper

Cook on low to medium heat until incorporated about 5 minutes

Add the chopped and drained Mirliton meat

Cook uncovered till the extra moisture is pulled from the Mirliton and the stuffing dries a bit. 













Finely chop the pulled pork and add to the vegetables.

Cook on low to medium heat until warmed through and flavors combine about 10 minutes

Add about 1-½ cups of seasoned breadcrumbs, combine well and allow flavors to come together, about 5 minutes.  Add a couple tablespoons of margarine or butter if the stuffing is very dry.  The Mirliton skins will have moisture in them so you don’t want the stuffing damp.

Shake in ½ cup Parmesan cheese to the stuffing, combine well and spoon into the Mirliton shells.

Place in lightly oiled baking dish, loosely cover with aluminum foil and bake in 350 oven about 20 minutes until warmed through and the skins are tender.



















Into the oven, 













 
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Enjoy

Al


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks delicious!!!!

 Have a great day!

   Craig


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2011)

Agreed, that is some fine looking grub!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks awesome.  What the hell is a mirliton?


----------



## les3176 (Jan 13, 2011)

looks good to me make me a plate!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 13, 2011)

Im with the dude, looks awesoem but whats a mirlton?


----------



## chefrob (Jan 13, 2011)

had to look it up.........here we call them chayote and use them like squash.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chayote

looks good alblancher and nice thinking!


----------



## alblancher (Jan 13, 2011)

Mella-ton   Chayote squash    alligator pear

Thanks for the shout outs guys  they taste as good as they look

Al


----------



## jilkat25 (Jan 13, 2011)

Chayote squash?  Great pix!  They look yummy!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> *Looks awesome.  What the hell is a mirliton?*


My thoughts Exactly...


----------



## meateater (Jan 13, 2011)

I grew up with Chayote's, good stuff! It's a mexican thing.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 14, 2011)

And Mirliton is a cajun thing


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Now they do look awesome there Al but where do they grow??? Then can you buy them other then in Louisiana and out west too I guess. It looks like a something I don't know what.


----------

